# Beach Camping



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone ever camp on the beach sand with a motorhome? Will it certainly get bogged down if camping away from the water near the dunes sand?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably depends on which beach area you go to. I've seen lots of motor homes on the beach in the Malaquite Beach area on PINS. Just don't get too near the surf or the tide might wash your wheels.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea it really depends on which beach. Some stay hard enough to drive on most of the year and others you might as well be prepared to get a tow if your in an rv.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Seen a lot of big MHs on the beach on Mustang Island. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RV park on Galveston beach.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Lots of rigs against the dunes around Surfside Beach Roads 3,4,5, and North. Hard packed unless super high tides are washing in and out. Go in at #3 and take a look around the area all the way up to the cell tower.
Next to Freeport Pier on Quintana Island they drive in and camp right against the dunes but narrow road can be tight if tides are high. Hard packed going in next to Freeport/Quintana pier and you can position rig in between trash containers where people drive from high road to surf line.
Down next to the North Sticks on PINS(outside entrance gate) is a good place to pull up as the bollards seperating Malequite(sp?) beach from drive on beach(going towards Bob Hall) keep traffic away from your rig.
Lots of solid parking along the Port A jetty which also gives you access to the beach.


----------

